# Crabbing



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyone do any crabbing? Here is a picture i dug up for you guys to make your mouths water.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

from pactic ocean?


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

These came out of the Puget Sound which is the Pacific. I am off the WestCoast.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I was thinking going Oregon or Washington to do salt water fishing and crabbing but dunno when is it a good time to go for crabbing seasons


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

****,

Let me be the first to say, with a cooler or two of those guys you'd be welcome in my goose decoys anyday!


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

What do you want to know? If you were going to come to Washington on a two day freshwater, saltwater and shell fish license you are looking at $6.57. Fishing is going to be opening back up for Pinks and Coho salmon September but crabbing will gernerally open up in June or so. It usually gets announced. But if you ever make your way up to Washington let me know in advance i will put you on some good fish.


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Field
I think i can manage a few coolers full. Do you got a crab cooker in your spread?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Get any Sturgeon in the rivers up there? I know some guys in Portland that wrestle with 10ft Sturgeon then go check their crab sets and kick back with a pot full of crab in the evening. Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I was actually crabbing out in the Puget Sound in the summer of 2003, needless to say it was a blast. We also chartered a salmon boat and had an excellent morning catching coho's. Myself and 3 others had our limits by 10 a.m.

We just took the crab and cooked right on the beach with a propane turkey pot. mmmm... :lol:

I'll try and get some pictures posted up.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

**** Dog,

I can get a cooker.....did you mean a cooking pot of someone to cook. Ever been to ND huntng in the Fall?


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Strand, Puget sound is my neck of the woods. I lived on Camano Island for 7 years.

i havent been to ND period.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

can I have couple crabs ?


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

**** Dog, let me know if you ever get out this way.

I'll do a little trade with ya, some fresh Puget crab for some genuine Dakota ringnecks! :beer:

Except, I'll expect my crab brought here in a cooler, you may have to work for your birds. :lol:

Later

Strand


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Alittle hard work never hurt nobody.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

**** Dog! I used to do alot of crabbin when I was a kid! We used to use chicken necks as bait , we would tie them onto some nylon line and toss em in. When we felt a crab tugin at the bait we would pull em in slow and the other guy would net them when we got them in close enought. sometimes we would get two at a time. problem is when you throw them in the bucket together they tear each other apart! Cape Cod Massachusetts has some good crabbin if yer ever in this area! 8)


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Used to crab for blue crabs :beer: :beer: :beer: when i was real little and we lived in Maryland. Only we didnt use crab traps we just put lines on a dock down with raw chicken and pulled em up.


----------

